# Crysis Shadow-ghosting problem



## Korik (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is my first time posting here, and I am hoping that somebody can help me solve a really odd problem I have been having with Crysis. The only world I can think of to describe it best would be shadow-ghosting... Basically, when I am in-game in Crysis, it seems like sometimes the shadows of the jungle and cliffs move with my screen, so that I have layers of images over my primary image. For example, often I'll find myself running through the jungle, only to reach a clearing and still see the previous image and shadows on my screen. 

Before I delve any deeper into the problem, the specs to my rig are:

Core2 Duo E6850
GeForce 8800 GTX 768mb
4GB PC6400 800mhz DDR-2 Dual Channel RAM
Nvidia 680i SLI mobo
Thermaltake Toughpower 700W PSU
Samsung 2032GW 20" 2ms 1680x1050 native resolution
Windows XP Home SP2 (Have Vista, waiting to install).

With this rig I have tried the game at both Very High and High settings, and the "shadow-ghosting" occurs on both settings. Again, it is pretty much just the shadows not staying locked onto their respective objects, but moving with me as I turn my screen/run around. It really has begun to grow annoying and I don't think I can play anymore until I find the solution! If anybody has any idea what it could be please let me know! 

Thanks!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Screens would be nice so i can see the affect for myself. 
But anyway have you updated all drivers.
Download everest from my sig and check temps/volts on idle and full load (post the results)


----------



## HellLight (Mar 3, 2009)

I have the exact same problem with crysis and crysis warhead
In crysis it doesn't happen all the time. when it does i just quit the game and start again and everything is fine and it doesn't appear again until it loads the next level. then it's reappearing.quit-start and so on.

In warhead it's there all the time but i found a workaround.
If i set the shadows to eg gamer then quit game, start game it's there. i change the setting to mainstream and it disappears. if i leave it to mainstream quit, start it's there again. i change it to gamer and it disappears, and so on.

i have 
windows xp pro 32
gtx280 with drivers 182.06


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

do you AA on try turning it off?


----------



## HellLight (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes i have AA from within the game on. didn't try to turn it off. i'll have a look tomorrow and post back.


----------



## HellLight (Mar 3, 2009)

Well i tried it. It was AA's fault. When i disabled it no more ghosting and or flickering shadows.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats your PSU?

that may be the heart of the problem, your PSU may not be able to give out enough amps.

AA is like overlaying multiple images overtop of of one another smooting out landscapes and making them look more realistic. So having AA on is kinda like forcing more FPS in that 1 FPS if you get what I mean


----------



## HellLight (Mar 3, 2009)

I have Thermaltake toughpower 1500 Watt, but i don't think that's the problem because when i change the setting after i load a save game from mainstream to gamer or from gamer to mainstream (it depends from the setting that i started the game) then it disappears and also when i had 180.48 it was happening a lot more rarely.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

install latest drivers
it should be 182.08

Vista 32 bit
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_182.08_whql.html

XP
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.08_whql.html

you should be able to run 16x or 8x AA I can run 8X AA and all very high settings on my overclocked GTX 260


----------

